# faint +ve 10 post ET??



## jobie (Apr 22, 2005)

i know it was really silly to test 4 days early (official test date on wed)- but i had terrible af cramps (the type you get if af is here) all through the night, so decided to test. it looked like a neg at 1st, but is def a faint Pos.  

but is this accurate or could it be the hcg trigger jab still in my system




jobie xx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

I would think that it is more likely to be pregnancy at this stage rather than the HCG injection. Can't be 100% but I would say I am 85% certain of that.
Congrats!!!

Ruth


----------



## jobie (Apr 22, 2005)

thanks ruth - i'm gonna test again in the morning to see if the line is still there and if it's any lighter or darker!

will let u know

jobie xx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Jobie did you test again


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

jobie-good luck hunni i really hope it is a bfp for you what a lovely early xmas pressie that would be for and i am sure that the hcg would be out of your system by now if not then.lol.xx.


----------



## jobie (Apr 22, 2005)

hi i tested again this morning and still a faint +ve  

my clinic have told me to wait until test day on wed to be sure   so need to hang on a couple more days!

jobie xx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Congratulations!!!! Let us know more on Wednesday.


----------



## lilac123 (Mar 14, 2005)

Sounds good Jobie! Congratulations - and enjoy the next eight months!

Love
Lilac


----------



## sheboo (Nov 21, 2003)

Hi

Congratulations.. I was naughty too and tested on 11dpt and got a feint positive and am still pregnant.  Only 6 weeks but still pregnant  lol

Good luck

Shaz xxx


----------



## jobie (Apr 22, 2005)

i tested again this afternoon with a cklear blue, and it came up a strong   straight away  


congratulations shazz - has it sunk in yet?? seems very sureal to me right now!


----------



## honeypot31 (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Jobie


   CONGRATS!!!!!   


L.xx


----------

